# MAC Simulation



## kakashi_12 (Oct 16, 2009)

They do not teach MAC at our school. Is there a simulation program or book that you would recommend for me? I need to learn how to use it and how to administer it (after learning how to use it and navigate it first). Just let me know your suggestions. If there is a freeware app, I can run it on Windows or Linux. I have barely used MAC before, so I'm just beginning. Thanks.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Like we have said many times before, the only way to learn Mac, is on a Mac. There are tons of books, just goto the computer section at a bookstore. But if you really want to learn it, and plan on admining, get a Mac running the current OS.


----------



## kakashi_12 (Oct 16, 2009)

what is the most current?
and what are the legacy ones in order?


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

10.5 and 10.6 are the latest major releases. 10.5 is the latest that will run on Apple's machines with PowerPC processors and 10.6 is the latest for Apple's machines with Intel processors (all new Apple computers/workstations should have one of these).

Older versions of Mac OS X will be 10.4, 10.3, etc. I think Wikipedia has some small summaries of them on the Mac OS X page.

Mac OS X is a completely different operating system than Mac OS 9 (and earlier). You probably won't have to worry about Mac OS 9 or older, since that will not run on any of the Mac's with Intel processors and some of the last of the Macs with PowerPC processors.


----------



## kakashi_12 (Oct 16, 2009)

thanks for the summary.


----------

